# Hi, Im a closet halloween junkie.....



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi,
Im new to this forum. I've been working on my halloween props now for 4 years. My wife, family and neighbors dont understand why I transform the front yard into a halloween horror show. I'm glad to be here. My I learn from the best and mentor the up and coming.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi there Morgan,
I'm new too. Just in time for this year's festivities on here.I have learned lots just this week on here and having fun too.

Ya buildin' anything at the moment?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard.... both of ya! :jol:


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome morgan8586.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You have definitly found a cool hang out to feed you obsession!
Welcome aboard!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Well, hello and welcome! Step on out of the broom closet and enjoy the Hallowe'en spirit around here!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice to meet you Morgan and welcome home.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm glad you're out of the closet and on the forum Morgan. I think you will like it here.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Morgan.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome morgan...hope you love it here as much as the rest of us. Post some pics of ur haunt when you get a chance.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome Morgan. 
Nice to see you've come outa the closet. hee hee


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy Morgan - you'll have no problems finding folks who are willing to help you at the drop of a hat - it's amazing. Enjoy. Hope to see some of your haunt sometime.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks Zombie,
Didn't notice your post earlier, oops.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Thanks for making me feel welcome*

Thank you everyone for the great welcome. Hope I can be of some help and learn from your experiences.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome home Morgan...nice to meet you.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Home Morgan! We met last nite in Chat..... remember? :devil: Hope you like it here! Feel free to scream if you need anything! :>


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Greetings, Morgan. Welcome to the home of the Halloween obsessed!


----------

